# My Lathe Wont Start



## BarnacleBill (Oct 15, 2018)

I have a HF 14inch mini lathe, I used it yesterday and it was fine, today it would not run when I turned it on.

I checked  the fuse and the wires from the plug and there is continuity from the plug to the switch, I bypassed the switch and it still wont run.

I don't know what to check next.


----------



## Al 1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Bill, is this a 120 volt AC motor? Try wiring the motor direct.  The cap or motor may have taken a dump.  Al.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 15, 2018)

The motor may be stopped between sectors on the armature.  Maybe try a half turn on the motor by hand, then power it back up?  Also see if there is a pushbutton breaker on the motor.  These things are moot on expensive kit, but China savings brings China quirks.


----------



## eugene13 (Oct 15, 2018)

Does it have an emergency stop switch?  Might need a reset.


----------



## BarnacleBill (Oct 15, 2018)

eugene13 said:


> Does it have an emergency stop switch?  Might need a reset.



There is no emergency stoop switch.


----------



## BarnacleBill (Oct 15, 2018)

I do not know what I did but I moved the wires around and now it works.


----------



## Al 1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Bill, I would double check all electrical connections.  Check for hot spots, burnt wiring / connections. Al.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 16, 2018)

Another member mentioned there is a large coil (power line inductor)on the board which can become unsoldered
mark
Here is a repair service for those boards: www.olduhfguy.com


----------



## BaronJ (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I had a similar problem on my mill, one minute it was working fine then it just stopped, display went out.  It was just as if you switched off the power.
I banged the control unit and it came back to life.  It ran for a day or so and then just wouldn't turn on.  Banging the control unit didn't work this time, so I took it apart.




The wire was just pushed into the hole on the pcb.  It was surrounded by solder underneath but obviously not actually connected.
 A dab of flux and tinning it properly allowed it to be pushed back into the hole and soldered securely. 


On testing the display no longer worked !  A little careful observation showed that the voltage regulator had taken a hit from the arc when I banged the control unit case.  A 10 cent replacement cured that one.

I did find quite a number of bad soldered joints on the circuit board, which all got a seeing to.


----------

